

Amazon S3 and offline development - ACSparks

Let's say I want to use S3 to serve all of the images for my site; I also do alot of my developing offline on a local setup.<p>Do I just have to bite the bullet and have the page layout broken when I am not online?
======
ACSparks
Nevermind, I can just use htaccess to redirect image paths when I am
developing on my local computer.

